# More substrate questions



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

Please forgive me if I'm getting obnoxious, really I'm trying not to be.

Well, I've pretty much decided on the Eco-Complete, with shipping it's gonna get expensive. To ship to me in Colorado, the cheapest place I can find is DrsF&S with a total cost of $236.00 for 10 bags. :shock: 
I have wasted most of the day price-shopping (and battling these freakin pop-ups). 
Including shipping, Pet Solutions wants $263.00, BigAls $276.00, ThatFishPlace wants $306.00. My stupid lfs can order 10 bags for me for $300.00 plus another $24.00 tax. PetsMart and Petco just waste my time...what _do_ they carry?

Might anybody know of a better deal?

Is 4" inches of sustrate better than 3"?

What is the best thing to use for the top gravel? I like the small size epoxy coated stuff, but what is best?

Thankyou~


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would go with 3" of eco-complete and would not put any top gravel on it.

Can't help where to buy on-line, the freight charges is what increases the price so much.

Do you not have a specialty fish store in your state where you can get Eco-complete? The drive would be cheaper than having it shipped.


----------



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

I do have quite a bit of new Flourite on hand. I relly think I would rather start up with Eco-Complete, and I may still do that yet. However, if I use the Flourite, do I skip the top layer of gravel with it, too?
It seems to be made of such sharp little shards. Do you think Flourite would be too sharp for the fish barbels?
Thank you


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I keep fish with barbels in my tanks with Flourite and they do just fine. You are right the Flourite does look to have sharper edges then the Eco-complete. If you want to use a top layer with the Flourite you can, however it is not needed. It will eventually get mixed in with the Flourite during cleaning of the substrate and no longer be a top cover anyway.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Before you order, contact Marc and Aquatic-Store.com He was selling it at really really good prices a bit ago.


----------

